# Swimming motion decoys



## MuskieDan (Nov 8, 2012)

Anybody ever modify a few of their floaters to become motion decoys by adding battery powered motors? I've seen a few motors advertised that clip onto the keels. No idea how well they would work for a standard mallard decoy, but for $20 it might be worth a shot to get one and start testing it out this summer. If you could find a way to make them work well it would be a cheap way to add some good motion to a spread. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BuckeyeZac (Aug 15, 2012)

I haven't tried it but I saw one made for goose floaters in the Columbus Cabelas bargain cave for $5. For $5 it was probably worth a try, but I just didn't think I needed it.


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

you could also attach some fishing line to it and troll around your spread and maybe catch something while hunting. Sorry this is just something I think about while waiting on the ducks to come in.


----------



## MuskieDan (Nov 8, 2012)

capt S said:


> you could also attach some fishing line to it and troll around your spread and maybe catch something while hunting. Sorry this is just something I think about while waiting on the ducks to come in.


That's a good idea, ha...I'd be lying if I said I haven't brought a rod and casted out on the lake while hunting divers when it wasn't my turn to be in the layout...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

The prob I've seen with most of the keel mounted motor/props is if our in a body of water with a lot of duck weed, moss or just debre they clog very easy. Good luck.


----------



## ao203 (Mar 29, 2006)

make sure you are in debris-less water because the keel mounted motors will tangle up everything that comes near. They are a cheap way to add motion but i would be surprised if you could get them to work right for more than 10 minutes before you are walking out to pull the weeds out of the motor or untangle your line. I have some orange ones from Cabela's that were like ten bucks a piece but i have not figured out the best line and length to use to make the deke run around in a circle without getting caught against the prop and stopping the motion. Most of the time i set a few decoys up with them to start but eventually get tired of messing with them and turn them off. Also make sure your hunting buddies know they are on there before you start to pick everything up, because the first time i used them i had 4 dekes with them clipped onto the keel, we started to pick up for day and my cousin started tossing the decoys closer to me so i could put them away, he threw one with the motor and it instantly unclipped itself and shot off like a submarine...I now use 3 motors on calm days. For ten bucks they are hard to beat! plus you can clip one to a mojo stick to add some nice ripples to your hole on calm days.


----------

